# Netflix app error tvq-pb-101(5.2.12)



## MHeuschkel

Originally, Netflix on my edge worked just fine. HDR too. Now, all of a sudden it’s unuseable and has been for days. I can start Netflix and select a show. When I go to play it, I get the following screen/message...

“”We’re having trouble playing this title right now. Please try again later or select a different title.”

Therea an error code on the bottom right of the screen that says “tvq-pb-101(5.2.12)”

I’m connected through gigabit ethernet directly to the Edge. I also have gigabit broadband. Hulu works just fine on the edge along with the other streaming apps, HBO, etc.... I can also use netfix just fine on every other device in the house including a ShieldTv hooked up to the same television that this edge is connected to.

Any suggestions?

By the way, with HDR on, Netflix is pink. Wasn’t like that until the problem above started. Ridiculous.


----------



## kpeters59

Netflix *Error tvq*-*pb*-*101* (5.2. 12) A country must be selected to view content in this article. It typically points to information stored on your device that needs to be refreshed.
https://help.netflix.com/en/node/59990
*Netflix Error tvq-pb-101 (5.2.12)*

Probably reboot the TiVo.

If that doesn't work, maybe uninstall the Netflix App from the TiVo('s) and reboot again.

-KP


----------



## MHeuschkel

I’ve tried rebooting several times. 

How do I uninstall netfix from the edge? I can't figure it out. It’s preloaded. I’ve tried deactivating the account and signing back in but that doesn't work.

I have various streaming sticks, old Roku's, Apple TV”s that are years old that can handle Netflix just fine. The fact that this new box has so many problems is really silly.


----------



## kpeters59

Tivo Customer Support Community

-KP


----------



## MHeuschkel

kpeters59 said:


> Tivo Customer Support Community
> 
> -KP


Just went through and tried all of this. No change, same error.


----------



## BigC

MHeuschkel said:


> Just went through and tried all of this. No change, same error.


I'm having the same issue. If I reboot the Tivo, Netflix works until I exit the app, then the same issue returns. I don't feel like (or feel I should have to) reboot Tivo everytime I want to use Netflix. Please fix!!!


----------



## MHeuschkel

Rebooting doesn’t work for me. I’ve loved Tivo for a long time. But crap like this makes me think hard about giving up the brand for good. This is their latest and greatest and so far it just sucks. One thing gets fixed and another one becomes broken. 

TIVO::: PLEASE FIX THIS OR STOP
BILLING ME UNTIL YOU DO!!!! IS ANYONE LISTENING??


----------



## BigC

I also have always enjoyed Tivo. I just got mine last week and set it up over the weekend. Using OTA. If this doesn't get fixed soon, I may return it.


----------



## HerronScott

MHeuschkel said:


> TIVO::: PLEASE FIX THIS OR STOP
> BILLING ME UNTIL YOU DO!!!! IS ANYONE LISTENING??


Hopefully you have opened a support case since TiVo Support doesn't actively monitor/respond here.

Scott


----------



## mattyro7878

MHeuschkel said:


> Rebooting doesn't work for me. I've loved Tivo for a long time. But crap like this makes me think hard about giving up the brand for good. This is their latest and greatest and so far it just sucks. One thing gets fixed and another one becomes broken.
> 
> TIVO::: PLEASE FIX THIS OR STOP
> BILLING ME UNTIL YOU DO!!!! IS ANYONE LISTENING??


Nobody from Tivo is listening or watching. You need to contact Tivo and get another Edge.


----------



## MHeuschkel

Well after an hour and a half on the phone with them trying numerous fixes, they finally believe something is wrong. I’ve been escalated to the software engineering team and am supposed to hear something back in the next 5 days. This seems to have started at the same time they rolled out their fix to the streaming issues. I was having no problem with pink screen or a connection to Netflix before that. Being on the phone with their tech support is so basic.... unplug router, restart TiVo, unplug TiVo, force connection, blah blah blah. The device is flawed. I have at least 10 other devices in this house to connect to Netflix without any issues whatsoever. Incredibly aggravating.


----------



## celtic pride

i want to buy the edge so bad! but every time i see a thread like this i feel like switching to DISH!


----------



## MHeuschkel

Received an email from them today telling me that they wanted to try some more troubleshooting and asked me to call in. I thought for sure that at least this time I’d talk to a senior engineering tech support person who might be of more assistance. That didn’t happen. I called the number which brought me to the main tech support menu. I ended up connecting to another basic tech support guy who started trying to run me through the several of the same things I tried yesterday with the other tech support agent. I told him I wasn’t going to repeat again what I spent and hour and a half doing the day before. I wasn’t happy. He had me check a couple of other things and then told me I was being escalated to the software engineering team.... WAIT, wasn’t I escalated to them yesterday? What was the point of telling me that yesterday?

I’ve also tried to point out to him as well as the agent from yesterdary, that in the Netflix app, you can go to the settings on the left side of the Netflix home screen, scroll down to “get help” and check things like your Netflix app software info, account info... and WOW, there’s a screen there to test your connection to the Netflix servers. When you do the test, it tests the connection to three different Netflix servers, your internet connection and then gives you your connection speed. It then tells you if there’s an issue with your connection to Netflix or if yours is successful. In my case, it tells me each time “Network check successful.” Therefore, my inability to use Netflix is not with my connection, it’s with something going on in the box with it’s software. Makes sense since every other device in the house including the AppleTV and ShieldTV hooked up to the same exact television can both handle Netflix just fine through the same connection.

Explaining this to the techs has fallen on deaf ears each and every time. They’ve never even asked me to connect to Netflix through that menu to test my connection to Netflix itself. Seems pretty basic that this would narrow the road for them.

Come on, TiVo!


----------



## MHeuschkel

Still waiting for TiVo to come back to me.


----------



## MHeuschkel

WOW! So I still haven't heard back from Tivo. I logged onto my account and see they closed my case number. How in the world can they close the case without contacting me and without resolving the problem? Called them this morning and they told me that the software engineering team says that the problem is on the Netflix side, not the Tivo box. Here we go again. I had to explain for the umpteenth time that I have on the same television... an appleTV, an Nvidia Shield and direct access to Netflix from the LG television.... the only problem is with the Tivo. I've swapped the cables from one box to another, etc....

Tivo customer services plain sucks. So over this aggravation. Wish I had never purchased this Tivo Edge... and that's after years of being a loyal TIVO customer. Sucks.


----------



## compnurd

This is certainly possible. There was someone else on here screaming for weeks about a Netflix issue on there bolt that is was a TiVo problem and it was a Netflix app version issue on there device


----------



## Don Landis

Just adding that I have had a similar experience and got nowhere with TIVO fixing the problem. I first noticed it after the last software update so it must be something TIVO broke and their software people probably don't have the skills to fix it. Plus like you said their tech support don't know anything other than a universal check list which can be frustrating for customers having to explain the same thing and perform the same tests dozens of times. Unfortunately most tech companies operate this way. 

I did manage to stay on the line for several hours while the TIVO rep did contact Netflix tech support but that resulted in the same excuse, that the problem was the other guy's responsibility. Finally, I gave up and the TIVO rep closed the case as "resolved" I then launched a complaint that the case was not resolved but never heard back from them. 

For the past 3 months I just use AppleTV 4K for Netflix and it works well. TIVO system works well for local TV stations and that's what I use it for. The apps are a waste of time for me.


----------



## MHeuschkel

Don Landis said:


> Just adding that I have had a similar experience and got nowhere with TIVO fixing the problem. I first noticed it after the last software update so it must be something TIVO broke and their software people probably don't have the skills to fix it. Plus like you said their tech support don't know anything other than a universal check list which can be frustrating for customers having to explain the same thing and perform the same tests dozens of times. Unfortunately most tech companies operate this way.
> 
> I did manage to stay on the line for several hours while the TIVO rep did contact Netflix tech support but that resulted in the same excuse, that the problem was the other guy's responsibility. Finally, I gave up and the TIVO rep closed the case as "resolved" I then launched a complaint that the case was not resolved but never heard back from them.
> 
> For the past 3 months I just use AppleTV 4K for Netflix and it works well. TIVO system works well for local TV stations and that's what I use it for. The apps are a waste of time for me.


Well I think it's completely inexcusable to be expected to just accept this and ignore that the issue is happening. Furthermore, for them to charge for their service when their equipment isn't working is way not okay. They closed my case as "resolved" when it wasn't and when they hadn't even gotten back to me. That's BS. After I called them back again, they started the same BS again and I freaked out on them. They finally offered me a replacement unit for a $49.99 charge (why should I have to pay you anything"??) . I also had to put a deposit down at the full price of $399.99, which is supposedly going to be refunded when they receive the old unit back. New unit is supposed to be here today so I will see how it goes. Interesting post above because Netflix on my unit stopped working after a recent software update to the tivo also.


----------



## Don Landis

Keep us posted on the new unit after you update the software. That will explain a lot. Test it before and after an update. 

I forgot to mention that Netflix suggested I try deleting all my devices on their website account access and then adding them back, TIVO first. That didn't work either. So I added my ATV 4K and just use that. 

I recall you do have another way to watch Netflix, same as me. In my case I never bought the TIVO system for the apps so when I discovered it had that capability I just thought that was nice. So, for me, it is more a curiosity but I don't want to spend too much time with their inadequate tech support. One day they may get it fixed but unless many people complain to Netflix and then blame Netflix, TIVO may never do anything. 

BTW- I have the lifetime guide subscription so I hope they don't go out of business.


----------



## MHeuschkel

Received the replacement unit today. Same deal, same error on netflix. This all happened after a recent software update. The pink screen when using HDR and no netflix.


----------



## compnurd

MHeuschkel said:


> Received the replacement unit today. Same deal, same error on netflix. This all happened after a recent software update. The pink screen when using HDR and no netflix.


Pink screen? Did you change out your hdmi cable or Input on your TV?


----------



## MHeuschkel

compnurd said:


> Pink screen? Did you change out your hdmi cable or Input on your TV?


Yes, tried all of that. Different cable, different input. The pink screen on Netflix will go away if I turn off the HDR in the Tivo options. Nothing corrects the Netflix error. A software update did all of this. Everything was just fine before.


----------



## Don Landis

MHeuschkel said:


> Yes, tried all of that. Different cable, different input. The pink screen on Netflix will go away if I turn off the HDR in the Tivo options. Nothing corrects the Netflix error. A software update did all of this. Everything was just fine before.


Sorry to hear that for no Netflix. Let us know what TIVO has to say now! Hope you won't be out any $$ on their suggestion.

Re Pink screen on HDR- That may be an incompatible TV with the Netflix HDR signal. I've heard many reports of Pink screen and Green screen with HDR on Disney+ but this is the first time I heard about it with Netflix. I had a similar experience with an OPPO player when experimenting with the settings and made the mistake of setting to 12 bit and then I could not see anything to switch it back until I connected a different TV. The solid color screen seems typical of the tuner sending out too high a frequency for the TV. HDR has added a whole new set of incompatibilities. Doesn't offer that much compared to the frustration so I set things to AUTO and that way if the signal is incompatible it doesn't go into HDR on my Projector. My projector allows that.


----------



## MHeuschkel

I’m starting to think that this has something to do with my LG television. I hooked the HDMI cable up to a small tv and Netflix worked. 

I have a 2018 65” LG OLED. 

Like I’ve said, all was good until one of the recent software updates.


----------



## justinw

I have a 720p, about 14 year old Panasonic Plasma so I can't vouch for the TV but...

I don't use Netflix too much, but I was afraid to try it on my Edge after reading this post. I tried it today, and I've noticed that the 'previews' - whatever you are highlighted on, start playing almost instantly. I didn't notice this before when I last used it maybe a month or month and a half ago. I also thought the loading process for the app seemed almost instant. I mean, lightning fast. Never seen it like that before. Coming from a Roamio where I had to wait 20 seconds for the app to load, I couldn't believe it. It was as fast as me going to 'My Shows' and scrolling through those, but on Netflix.

My point is, I think they've definitely changed something...


----------



## HerronScott

MHeuschkel said:


> I'm starting to think that this has something to do with my LG television. I hooked the HDMI cable up to a small tv and Netflix worked.


So it fixed both the pink screen and the error? Would be good to report that to TiVo and Netflix. What options do you have with HDR on the LG TV?

Scott


----------



## Don Landis

On TIVO Netflix app will indeed show the menus and previews even with sound. It's when I click on the movie to watch that I get the error. All the other apps work fine.



MHeuschkel said:


> I hooked the HDMI cable up to a small tv and Netflix worked.


Interesting. Unless you accidentally accessed Netflix from that little TV and not the TIVO app, I don't understand why that would make a difference. I may try that experiment too next week with a different TV than my projector. If that works as you claim, I'd be really scratching my head on that. In my case the TIVO connects to my Denon AVR and that connects to the Projector.

I can see the pink disappearing on that complaint by using a different TV. Then just adjust your signal to a lower bit rate like 8 bit 4K for your LG TV. disable HDR in the TIVO.

Netflix movie play is a different problem as I see it.


----------



## Don Landis

Test this out- On the TIVO settings change the video resolution to 1080p60. I had mine set to 4K60 which will work for everything except Netflix. It produces a superb picture on my projector. However, on Netflix I get the error message. If I set the the TIVO to 1080p60 I get Netflix just fine but all HDR 4K content is downrezed to 1080p60. Amazon Prime can do 4K HDR 24p with a great picture. 

I wonder if the TIVO Netflix app doesn't support 4K and won't even allow upscaling to 4K as does all the other aps and broadcast TV channels.


----------



## MHeuschkel

Don Landis said:


> Test this out- On the TIVO settings change the video resolution to 1080p60. I had mine set to 4K60 which will work for everything except Netflix. It produces a superb picture on my projector. However, on Netflix I get the error message. If I set the the TIVO to 1080p60 I get Netflix just fine but all HDR 4K content is downrezed to 1080p60. Amazon Prime can do 4K HDR 24p with a great picture.
> 
> I wonder if the TIVO Netflix app doesn't support 4K and won't even allow upscaling to 4K as does all the other aps and broadcast TV channels.


Well, this in fact worked. So the problem is the Edge won't play Netflix in 4K or HDR on my LG OLED. Setting the output resolution on the edge to 1080 allows Netflix to work. Kind of defeats the upgrade to the edge with it's 4K capabilities. Amazon prime does 4K does fine. Again, this all came to be after a recent software update. TiVo problem.


----------



## compnurd

MHeuschkel said:


> Well, this in fact worked. So the problem is the Edge won't play Netflix in 4K or HDR on my LG OLED. Setting the output resolution on the edge to 1080 allows Netflix to work. Kind of defeats the upgrade to the edge with it's 4K capabilities. Amazon prime does 4K does fine. Again, this all came to be after a recent software update. TiVo problem.


Have you checked to make your you have ultra hd deep color on for that input on your TV. There have been 2 LG OLED updates in the last few months and you may have gotten one and didn't realize it. Other option may be to reset your tv settings.


----------



## Don Landis

compnurd said:


> Have you checked to make your you have ultra hd deep color on for that input on your TV.


Of course. If that isn't set properly then none of the other apps will work in these higher UHD or HDR modes. And, yes, I tested that as well. I think it is obvious now that the TIVO Netflix app update last winter caused the failure as it worked fine before.

While I really like the Edge system for my needs, I don't need the Netflix app on it as I realize the TIVO isn't my one box does everything. I also have an Apple TV 4K that does what the TIVO doesn't and vice versa. For me both are needed. I rarely use the TIVO apps anyway.

Thanks MHeuschkel for testing that. I only have one 4K monitor here which is my Sony projector so I can't test other TV's as everything else is just older 1080p HDTV.


----------



## compnurd

Don Landis said:


> Of course. If that isn't set properly then none of the other apps will work in these higher UHD or HDR modes. And, yes, I tested that as well. I think it is obvious now that the TIVO Netflix app update last winter caused the failure as it worked fine before.
> 
> While I really like the Edge system for my needs, I don't need the Netflix app on it as I realize the TIVO isn't my one box does everything. I also have an Apple TV 4K that does what the TIVO doesn't and vice versa. For me both are needed. I rarely use the TIVO apps anyway.
> 
> Thanks MHeuschkel for testing that. I only have one 4K monitor here which is my Sony projector so I can't test other TV's as everything else is just older 1080p HDTV.


The question wasn't for you. And I highly doubt it is an app update issue since there is basically two of you with the problem.


----------



## MHeuschkel

Everything worked fine before the update. If I set the Edge to output only 1080, Netflix works just fine. On 4K, I get the error. To be clear, 4K worked absolutely well before a recent update. Something changed.


----------



## Bryan S

Just to add to the thread..until this morning all worked fine. Have 8k Samsung qn6q900r tv, with a 2 week old TiVo Edge. No issue on Netflix till this morning with tvq-pb-101(5.2.102) error. Restarting Edge got it working .. then stopped.

Edge was set to Auto (recommended) video. Turning on or off HDR didn't change anything.

Changing to 1080p makes it work fine ..setting to 4k 60 fps cause netflix to fail.

Using a wired Ethernet connection, gifibit switches, 350 Mbs backhaul, with 122.11 Mbs to Netflix servers 

Issue is on the edge as Netflix on Samsung smarthub works fine. 

Would be nice if we knew when TiVo pushed updates or there was a log in the menus to check


----------



## compnurd

Bryan S said:


> Just to add to the thread..until this morning all worked fine. Have 8k Samsung qn6q900r tv, with a 2 week old TiVo Edge. No issue on Netflix till this morning with tvq-pb-101(5.2.102) error. Restarting Edge got it working .. then stopped.
> 
> Edge was set to Auto (recommended) video. Turning on or off HDR didn't change anything.
> 
> Changing to 1080p makes it work fine ..setting to 4k 60 fps cause netflix to fail.
> 
> Using a wired Ethernet connection, gifibit switches, 350 Mbs backhaul, with 122.11 Mbs to Netflix servers
> 
> Issue is on the edge as Netflix on Samsung smarthub works fine.
> 
> Would be nice if we knew when TiVo pushed updates or there was a log in the menus to check


The App Makers update there apps Not Tivo


----------



## Bryan S

compnurd said:


> The App Makers update there apps Not Tivo


True- but Tivo has to certify and approve it before it is pushed to their devices via their system, as the hardware OEM


----------



## compnurd

Bryan S said:


> True- but Tivo has to certify and approve it before it is pushed to their devices via their system, as the hardware OEM


Nope lol.. Otherway around.. Tivo works differently then other companies


----------



## janitor53

Tivo still needs to provide an environment where people are willing to make apps for them, they need to kiss a little butt here and there. Wine and dine some folks to get them to support their platform, that is their responsiblity.


----------



## compnurd

janitor53 said:


> Tivo still needs to provide an environment where people are willing to make apps for them, they need to kiss a little butt here and there. Wine and dine some folks to get them to support their platform, that is their responsiblity.


The environment isnt changing right now.. The system is still based on there old HTML5 Platform and it is beyond dead. It was rumored they were looking at moving to Android as the OS and they have for some MSO Customers. No one knows if Retail will ever see it


----------



## janitor53

I'm not just talking about the programming side, they need to court people, the human relations side. They need to recruit people to do this kind of work and invest in their ecosystem. It's what made the iPhone so successful and the windows phone a giant flop...developers.


----------



## dellybelly

I've had this issue for a while now too. None of the tips worked for me but rebooting TiVo box usually works.

We gave up and just use the Vizio apps now. For me at least seems to be something with arc/sleep on my receiver because it will work after reboot but if I let the receiver turn off the next time we try to start a show I get this error.

Seems to affect Amazon prime and Netflix but not HBO go. Will open a ticket though and see what happens. Could be something my receiver is doing that is making the box not work. We have to use Vizio for Disney plus anyway so not the end of the world.

Current setup is a str-dh590 with a Vizio m65-eo using arc.


----------



## mattyro7878

MHeuschkel said:


> Well, this in fact worked. So the problem is the Edge won't play Netflix in 4K or HDR on my LG OLED. Setting the output resolution on the edge to 1080 allows Netflix to work. Kind of defeats the upgrade to the edge with it's 4K capabilities. Amazon prime does 4K does fine. Again, this all came to be after a recent software update. TiVo problem.


you need the top Netflix plan to get 4k. If you are being offered 4k I am assuming you have the plan. But...check your Netflix plan


----------



## MHeuschkel

mattyro7878 said:


> you need the top Netflix plan to get 4k. If you are being offered 4k I am assuming you have the plan. But...check your Netflix plan


Lol. Sounds like a TiVo support rep suggestion. Of course I have Netflix 4K. I've mentioned many times in the thread that all my other devices on the same television (AppleTV and ShieldTV) receive, show and output just fine in 4K HDR with Atmos.

This is a only an issue on the Edge. The support from them just plain sucks. They have closed my case and are completely ignoring or denying the issue exists. Their business will eventually die from poor customer service like this. The edge could be great if they'd focus their attention on making it right. It can't be that hard, so many competing streaming products out there that actually work. The new TIVO streaming stick isn't impressive. I have one. The competing sticks are better, more portable in terms of configuring on the fly and better apps available.

Sucks. I've been a big fan for 20 years.


----------



## mattyro7878

Closing the case with no resolution is maddening. Both parties should have to agree "case closed".


----------



## MHeuschkel

mattyro7878 said:


> Closing the case with no resolution is maddening. Both parties should have to agree "case closed".


Totally agree. The case shouldn't be closed because the issue was never resolved. This likely means they aren't even looking into it.

It's basically telling the customer "tough luck, but we don't want to deal with it and we're not going to."

So the hours spent on the phone with the useless tech support end up being of zero value to myself as well as the next person who has the same issue.

I even asked to speak to a manager, they were just as useless.

Sad situation they have going on. Turning off your loyal customers and ignoring their issues is the quickest path to having nothing of value and ultimately, nothing at all.


----------



## FDR1984

Tivo should start their own NetFlix and they also need to repair some long standing issues. Other than that I am a loyal TiVo'er
Dave R.
www.commercialappliancerepairlasvegas.com


----------



## ajfajf1

I found the solution: 
Settings / Audio & Video / Video Resolution
check: “4K 60fps” and “4K 24/25/30fps”


----------



## MHeuschkel

Happy to report that it appears the issue has finally been fixed. Interestingly, it wasn’t with a TiVo software update but with an update to the Netflix app version running on the TiVo. HDR pink screen and connection errors both seem to have been resolved.

Still was never able to convince a single person at Tivo there was ever even a problem. I had just given up. 

Nice to be able to use Netflix again. Thanks Netflix.


----------



## compnurd

MHeuschkel said:


> Happy to report that it appears the issue has finally been fixed. Interestingly, it wasn't with a TiVo software update but with an update to the Netflix app version running on the TiVo. HDR pink screen and connection errors both seem to have been resolved.
> 
> Still was never able to convince a single person at Tivo there was ever even a problem. I had just given up.
> 
> Nice to be able to use Netflix again. Thanks Netflix.


Pretty sure it was stated about 450 times it was a Netflix issue that would require an update from Netflix. Apps on the Tivo are independent of Tivo. They don't update or support them


----------



## doerrhb

MHeuschkel said:


> Happy to report that it appears the issue has finally been fixed. Interestingly, it wasn't with a TiVo software update but with an update to the Netflix app version running on the TiVo. HDR pink screen and connection errors both seem to have been resolved.


What version of the Netflix app are you running now? Also, is there a way to force an update to the Netflix app?


----------



## ehardman

I too have this problem with my six week old Edge. When I try to load Netflix, I get the same error message that everyone else is getting:

”We’re having trouble playing this title right now. Please try again later or select a different title.”

However, there is a place to click on the error message that says something like "more information" or similar. When clicking on that option it opens a secondary screen. Scroll down to "Exit Netflix" and click on it. It closes the Netflix app. I then wait a bit and reload Netflix and about 90% of the time Netflix will load and play movies as expected. Occasionally when reloading, it will completely hang with a black screen requiring an unplugging reboot.


----------



## sirfergy

I have this exact issue on my Mini. Dropping the resolution doesn’t help.


----------



## doerrhb

My Tivos recently got a new Netflix version. It looks like the build is from December 4th 2020. On the help screen I see:

Software Version
21.10.2.v6-USM-12-D6F/2018.1.4.0
UI Build 
UI-release-20201204_15935_3-gibbon-r100-darwinql

Looks like that second string in UI build number is a release date. I also noticed a new 'Play Something' button under my profile when the app starts, that wasn't there before.

I was excited to see if the new version fixed this annoying and long standing problem, and I was initially disappointed. In some cases it got worse, by constantly doing HDMI HDCP negotiations instead of just failing with an error message. Sometimes I couldn't even quit the app because the screen was dropping in and out as it tried to negotiate a handshake. BUT after making sure my TV and my receiver were set to Enhanced HDMI, and selecting ONLY 4K 60p in the Tivo Audio / Video settings, all my problems went away. Netflix now loads reliably, and I always get 4K video when playing a UHD title with no error messages.

Hopefully that works for some of you as well.


----------



## SirTim

doerrhb said:


> My Tivos recently got a new Netflix version. It looks like the build is from December 4th 2020. On the help screen I see:
> 
> Software Version
> 21.10.2.v6-USM-12-D6F/2018.1.4.0
> UI Build
> UI-release-20201204_15935_3-gibbon-r100-darwinql
> 
> Looks like that second string in UI build number is a release date. I also noticed a new 'Play Something' button under my profile when the app starts, that wasn't there before.
> 
> I was excited to see if the new version fixed this annoying and long standing problem, and I was initially disappointed. In some cases it got worse, by constantly doing HDMI HDCP negotiations instead of just failing with an error message. Sometimes I couldn't even quit the app because the screen was dropping in and out as it tried to negotiate a handshake. BUT after making sure my TV and my receiver were set to Enhanced HDMI, and selecting ONLY 4K 60p in the Tivo Audio / Video settings, all my problems went away. Netflix now loads reliably, and I always get 4K video when playing a UHD title with no error messages.
> 
> Hopefully that works for some of you as well.


Thanks for the helpful info! I too have the same software version on my new Edge (21.10.2.v6-USM-12-D6F). Where did you find the UI Build version though? It's not on my Help/System Information screen. I expected it to be located with the software version info.

I tried changing my video output to ONLY 4K 60P and that seemed to solve most of the handshaking issues that were occurring when loading and exiting the Netflix app (it's much smoother, quicker now), but I'm still getting the NF error tvq-pb-101(5.2.12). I can get NF shows to stream fine if I restart the Edge and open NF. If I try to run a second show it gives me the error. If there was a problem with the HDMI cables or other hardware as NF states in their standard help procedure, you'd think it wouldn't work the first time either!


----------



## JoeKustra

SirTim said:


> Thanks for the helpful info! I too have the same software version on my new Edge (21.10.2.v6-USM-12-D6F). Where did you find the UI Build version though? It's not on my Help/System Information screen. I expected it to be located with the software version info.


It's at the bottom of System Information. If it's missing, they may have dropped it. From a Roamio:


----------



## SirTim

Update: I've tried some more steps to get Netflix to work. I contacted TiVo customer service and they directed me to the knowledge article at: Tivo Customer Support Community. I assume everyone here has tried that already.

After going through the 6 steps of unchecking the app, forcing a service connection, recheck the app, forcing another service connection, signing out of NF and then back in, and finally restarting the Edge, I was able to play 1 or 2 shows before the error message came back again. All of these fixes so far only seem to work 1 or 2 times then it's back to the error. Fully exiting the NF app seems to help too (not just returning to the home screen with the TiVo button).

On the other hand, NF customer service for this error focuses on hardware and HDMI (HDCP) issues, which seems more relevant. I tried some of those too. We watch our TiVo Edge using a 4K projector in the back of the room, so I have a 35-foot long 4K HDMI cable going all the way to the projector. I recently needed to add a couple feet to that run to rearrange components in the stereo cabinet, so I had installed a female-female HDMI coupler and another 2-foot HDMI cable to lengthen the long one. Based on NF's guidance, I tried removing that extra cable and connector and it seemed to improve the NF app performance. After restarting my Edge I was able to start/stop NF shows 3-4 times before getting the error. The error still came back eventually, but it seems to be working a little better this way. Does this provide any clues to the underlying issue? Our last option down this path would be to not route the HDMI through our AV receiver, but that's not really an option since we'd have no sound... :-(


----------



## doerrhb

SirTim said:


> I have a 35-foot long 4K HDMI cable going all the way to the projector.


I have a 25 foot run, and re-ran it with high speed 4K rated cables before going up to a 4K projector. Anything over 30 feet and you are starting to push what is possible (Monoprice 4K Certified Premium High Speed don't even offer cables over 30 feet). My theory is that missed packets in the data stream results in a failed HDCP check and causes Netflix to throw the error the next time you want to stream something.


----------



## wendlan

I have not used these myself, but you might need this: Fiber Optic HDMI Cables


----------



## Ray Robidoux

I have the same problem using an Epson projector, Sony A/V receiver and TiVo Edge. It came out when I swapped out my failed previous Sony receiver. I literally replaced with the current same model. I can get Netflix to work if I connect the HDMI cable to a simple monitor but not the projector using same setup, cables, etc. I even purchased the latest fastest HDMI cable for the projector.
Netflix tried to tell me (a) I should watch Netflix on a regular TV and (b) the projector probably isn’t certified for streaming video digital rights.


----------



## Ray Robidoux

ajfajf1 said:


> I found the solution:
> Settings / Audio & Video / Video Resolution
> check: "4K 60fps" and "4K 24/25/30fps"


I tried this on my Epson projector, Sony A/V receiver setup and it worked!


----------



## eugene19

My apologies if I am breaking any protocol here with only a new "similar issue" with my Edge & Prime. Years struggling with 7 tivos/spectrum/time warner/glitches has not made me smart enough to work through my new Prime log-in problem.

Tivo edge previously clicked straight to my prime account window (for a year) on my Sony Bravia screen. I am now "always" seen from the tivo/prime app as a new customer. I must now re-login on my computer every time to access prime video.

If one is jumping back and forth from tivo screen to prime window it becomes arduous (computer & phone are not in living room). I would like to get back to the easier access/usage. I have tried many simple things over a period of days and many hours. Ironically it is often one simple thing (that one has not thought of) that is the answer.

Prime support blames Tivo but she also had never heard of Tivo! All suggestions appreciated and or send me in a different direction here if appropriate.

Note: Everything is hardwired with ethernet to my Spectrum router. Much thanks. Eugene19

Update: Is it as simple as a PURPOSEFUL RIFF between tivo & prime. When I removed prime from favorites I CAN'T PUT IT BACK INTO FAVORITES! I can click it from "All Apps" but it still does not recognize me without all the endless log-in gauntlet. I would like to know what is going on? Prime could hurt Tivo's streaming machine dream child and make themselves "the better platform".


----------



## krkaufman

eugene19 said:


> My apologies if I am breaking any protocol here with only a new "similar issue" with my Edge & Prime. Years struggling with 7 tivos/spectrum/time warner/glitches has not made me smart enough to work through my new Prime log-in problem.
> 
> Tivo edge previously clicked straight to my prime account window (for a year) on my Sony Bravia screen. I am now "always" seen from the tivo/prime app as a new customer. I must now re-login on my computer every time to access prime video.
> 
> If one is jumping back and forth from tivo screen to prime window it becomes arduous (computer & phone are not in living room). I would like to get back to the easier access/usage. I have tried many simple things over a period of days and many hours. Ironically it is often one simple thing (that one has not thought of) that is the answer.
> 
> Prime support blames Tivo but she also had never heard of Tivo! All suggestions appreciated and or send me in a different direction here if appropriate.
> 
> Note: Everything is hardwired with ethernet to my Spectrum router. Much thanks. Eugene19
> 
> Update: Is it as simple as a PURPOSEFUL RIFF between tivo & prime. When I removed prime from favorites I CAN'T PUT IT BACK INTO FAVORITES! I can click it from "All Apps" but it still does not recognize me without all the endless log-in gauntlet. I would like to know what is going on? Prime could hurt Tivo's streaming machine dream child and make themselves "the better platform".


Redundant posts/threads:

Netflix app error tvq-pb-101(5.2.12)

"Tivo Edge Prime Link" no longer automatic. Must log in every time.

"TIVO EDGE" w/ PRIME REQUIRES "NEW DEVICE REGISTRATION EVERY TIME VIEWED NETFLIX-YTUBE are AUTOMATIC


----------



## sdlevin

MHeuschkel said:


> I’ve tried rebooting several times.
> 
> How do I uninstall netfix from the edge? I can't figure it out. It’s preloaded. I’ve tried deactivating the account and signing back in but that doesn't work.
> 
> I have various streaming sticks, old Roku's, Apple TV”s that are years old that can handle Netflix just fine. The fact that this new box has so many problems is really silly.


I have tried everything. The last time talking to Netflix as they are guilty too they said Netflix does not support projectors. i have no problem connecting to Netflix on my computer or my blue ray but only Tivo plays dolby atmos. The workaround is to restart the box everytime I want to hear in Dolby Atmos. Maddening.


----------



## ehardman

It has been like this for years. They won’t fix it it. Get a Firestick.


----------

